# Untappd beer app - friend finder



## Bats (3/6/13)

Hey guys.

For those who do not use the untappd application for iphone and android devices I highly recommend it.

For those not familiar with it, it is basically a social network for beer geeks. You check into beers, places, add photos, rate beers, share/toast with friends etc.

I find that it is a good tool to research beers you intend trying or to find out what craft beers are currently being served within your area.

For it to work best for you, it is handy to add friends to your profile who drink within your area.

I have started this thread so people can add their untappd usernames and their area so people can add them.

I'll go first:


----------



## Bats (3/6/13)

USERNAME: Bats

AREA: Illawarra, NSW


----------



## WarmBeer (3/6/13)

Is this anything like Grindr?


----------



## Damien13 (3/6/13)

Blendr??? hehe


----------



## OzPaleAle (3/6/13)

Nifty, I like that it makes suggestions based on your ratings on other beers.

Thanks Bats


----------



## Bats (3/6/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Is this anything like Grindr?





Damien13 said:


> Blendr??? hehe


Grindr?? Blendr??

Not sure what apps you guys are into, but I stick to beer drinking :chug:


----------



## WarmBeer (3/6/13)

Bats said:


> Grindr?? Blendr??
> 
> Not sure what apps you guys are into, but I stick to beer drinking :chug:


I think they missed their marketing opportunity. Should have called it "Mashr".


----------



## Yob (3/6/13)

I would have thought you might have suggested bendr


----------



## WarmBeer (3/6/13)

Ssshhh, I'm keeping that one for when I start my own microbrewery selling over-priced, randomly-infected, carbonated hop-juice.


----------



## Yob (3/6/13)

wouldnt that be better as scammr?


----------



## WarmBeer (3/6/13)

No, you're welcome to that one for your own line in seriously ove-priced, under-quality hop products :lol:

</sarcasm>


----------



## Yob (3/6/13)

For that I was thinking aromr… lol


----------



## Bats (17/6/13)

^^^^^^^^ :icon_offtopic: ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## welly2 (17/6/13)

Yeah, I'm on that too. It's brilliant, if you ask me! (which you didn't, but still). My username on there is welly


----------



## Bats (17/6/13)

welly2 said:


> Yeah, I'm on that too. It's brilliant, if you ask me! (which you didn't, but still). My username on there is welly


Just added you Welly


----------



## Josh (24/6/13)

PiesJosh
Sydney


----------



## Blitzer (24/6/13)

LukeRamage

Brisbane


----------



## joshuahardie (25/6/13)

Joshua Hardie / Jazzyj


----------



## philmud (13/9/13)

Imperialprince - this is like a global "what's in the glass" thread


----------



## barls (13/9/13)

funnily enough barls


----------



## bmarshall (1/10/13)

Bmarshall
Melb


----------



## kixbooty (11/10/13)

Hey I made an untappd profile! It's great.

Everybody add me.

Username is: kixbooty


----------



## krausenhaus (11/10/13)

Same, just added everyone in here.

krausenhaus


----------



## jyo (11/10/13)

Done- jyo123.

jyo was already taken! I thought I was the only one!


----------



## slcmorro (12/10/13)

slcmorro

Ballarat.


----------



## SimoB (24/10/13)

simobeer 

Bendigo


----------



## OzPaleAle (24/10/13)

charleyanderson

Wyndham Vale


----------



## BeerNess (25/10/13)

Mirkin, Clarence Town NSW


----------



## Yob (25/10/13)

Yob

Weirdly...


----------



## carpedaym (25/10/13)

Username: fermentasean

Brisbane... for now...


----------



## Truman42 (3/12/13)

Yob said:


> Yob
> 
> Weirdly...


Your search term must be more than 3 characters...... But it worked when I added "your name Yob"


----------



## shaunous (3/12/13)

I use twitter for abusing Greenies and following horse race and sports industry people, but its also good for following beer geeks, I don't use untapped, I just view what the beer geeks tweet on theirs. Not much of a point using it in a small country town with fukall beer selection.


----------



## mkstalen (17/12/13)

Just been through and requested you all. Still having issues adding "Yob"

My username is "mkstalen" location Pennant Hills, NSW


----------



## ashley_leask (6/1/14)

ashleyleask
Brisbane


----------



## schoey (22/3/14)

Just added all on this list.
schoey79
Brisbane.


----------



## Rieewoldt (28/4/14)

Username Lucky37


----------



## geneabovill (28/4/14)

Ruckus__ 
Newcastle, NSW


----------



## geneabovill (3/5/14)

This app is pretty damn nifty, folks. Lotsa brewers are using it, and you can provide feedback directly to them about the beer you're drinking.

Also a good way to let them know if their beers are being served appropriately. 

And to catch up on what AHB/your mates are drinking and where.


----------



## shaunous (5/8/14)

Just joined the smart phone revolution so signed up. Went work good Ol' Shaunous


----------



## huez (5/8/14)

i've never been able to get this app to work properly, always some kind of issue,. I use "now tapped" not social but lists the beers on tap of venues i frequent. Heaps more venues added lately


----------



## sponge (6/8/14)

sponge_ from the gong.

I kid you not.


----------



## Porkchop (24/8/14)

Shane porter
Porkchopz
St Kilda - Melbourne


----------



## Diggs (10/9/14)

Diggs09
Brisbane
Please ignore my first beer (Duff), wanted to have one before they stop stocking it.


----------



## Moad (10/9/14)

im on... moady


----------



## hwall95 (10/9/14)

Very original name as always...

hwall95
Brisbane


----------

